# Does anyone done ruleset of VSL Synchronized special edition for Notion ? or Dorico



## JPQ (Mar 3, 2021)

Does anyone done ruleset of VSL Synchronized special edition for Notion ? or Dorico. making rulesets are painful thing. and i have older vsl but does nto have 2nd violins,another violin and something else. and not have pre balanced and premade revefb settings.


----------



## Gil (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello,
VSL has made free Dorico Playback Template/Expression Maps for Synchronized-SE and Synchron Strings: you can read more here:
https://www.vsl.info/en/tutorials/guides/dorico-integration/introduction
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 3, 2021)

Is so sad Dorico and Notion both have good and bad points. This (There is no this kind files and making such files need lot ot of time) and Dorico
Shows what I understanded currently what is impossible play current pedal settings in harp. And its made high resoluution displays. When I checked I Dorico plays better dynamic markins I me an Invalides soine trumpet timbre dont change. Both have Things what Make composing easier. And nice Dorico does if I see correct easy do single player notes.


----------

